# Amenities at Call Stations



## bushinspector (Dec 16, 2014)

If you worked at a very low call volume station, what amenities would you want access to? Most of our days sit they around waiting for a call to come in. It must be very boring for them and looking at ideas on how to improve the station.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 16, 2014)

High speed internet access would satisfy most anyone along with a decent cable channel line up. Throw in some basic gym equipment, a kitchen and a coffeemaker and that covers it all for me. Recliner optional...


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 16, 2014)

My station has really, really low call volume. We sit in a broom closet on a broken couch and have a TV with a DVD player. Thank the good lord we have WIFI, but I'd like to have basic cable. That way we could watch the local news or football games. 


If money and room was no issue, I'd want the arcade version of Crazy Taxi or Emergency Call Ambulance. I could waste a ton of time with that and keep my skills up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 16, 2014)

I work at a low volume station, most weeks, and we have dish, tv. A full kitchen, private bunk room each, small gym setup, and comfy recliners


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 16, 2014)

akflightmedic said:


> High speed internet access would satisfy most anyone along with a decent cable channel line up. Throw in some basic gym equipment, a kitchen and a coffeemaker and that covers it all for me. Recliner optional...


Basic gym equipment is on my radar list. We have two bedrooms, but have only outfitted one of them. We have TV, good cable, Internet, and two nice recliners in the common area. What gym equipment would be the best to buy??


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 17, 2014)

All you need is something simple enough to cover basic exercises. The time at the station should not be considered their end all, be all gym day...bench press which if is adjustable into an incline press is nice, assortment of dumbbells ranging from 10-50 pounds...if there are any heavy lifters they will eventually bring their own or just make do, jump rope, ball...For less than $2500 you can set up a comprehensive and impressive station gym.

Or you can take that money and buy a nice commercial grade treadmill or elliptical and just focus on cardio and leave the lifting and stretching stuff up to the individual.

If you keep up with these enticements...I may start to consider flying out and doing that 2 on 2 off I suggested just to reconnect with my past.


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 17, 2014)

Before really going out and recruiting hard, it would be good to have most of these things in place. If........ we can get some good medics, sure darn well want to keep them.....  We do have a local airport that is just a mile away from the station and 1/2 from the hospital, akflightmedic..


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 17, 2014)

A decent working computer also for charting.  That is something that we struggle with.  Along with everything else that has been said.


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 17, 2014)

Does a Toughbook pass the requirements of a decent computer?? What computer would you suggest? (Not crazy about the Toughbook due to the small keyboard but have not really came across better)


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 17, 2014)

bushinspector said:


> Does a Toughbook pass the requirements of a decent computer?? What computer would you suggest? (Not crazy about the Toughbook due to the small keyboard but have not really came across better)



More for charting use.  one of the main issues that my department has is our computers are slow and it doesn't always save the information that we have already documented into our charting software. 

Textbooks are always a good thing also.

ADDED: Do to the computer being slow, it disconnects from our charting software server.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 17, 2014)

We pooled for a Xbox at the slow station. 

Having a communal TV is a must, and if you can swing it, TVs in the bedrooms. Cuts down on workplace drama for sure.


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 17, 2014)

I was wondering about TV in the bedrooms. One with and one without? Or is it better to have noise free zone? (Bedrooms are side by side)


----------



## Tigger (Dec 17, 2014)

We have TVs in all of our bedrooms, and people are appreciative. I work at another rather slowish place that does not have them and there always seems to be an issue about what's going to be watched. Granted there's four fire guys and four EMS but still, sometimes people just want their alone time.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree with the TV, Small TV in the bedroom would be nice. I mostly use my laptop because I watch mostly netflix anyways.  But having a TV with HDMI hook up so people can plug their laptops into the TV and stream Movies/TV Shows would be a great plus.  

Also, right now I am going through an online CCP course, so my partner and I plug my laptop into the TV via the HDMI and we watch the lectures together.  Unlike Tigger there is only two of us at the station.


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 17, 2014)

Did not even think of the HDMI aspect. Will purchase them with the connection..   We are a separate from the fire guys, stand alone EMS with fire assist...Best of both worlds in my opinion....  Most at station is two people..


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 17, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> I agree with the TV, Small TV in the bedroom would be nice. I mostly use my laptop because I watch mostly netflix anyways.  But having a TV with HDMI hook up so people can plug their laptops into the TV and stream Movies/TV Shows would be a great plus.
> 
> Also, right now I am going through an online CCP course, so my partner and I plug my laptop into the TV via the HDMI and we watch the lectures together.  Unlike Tigger there is only two of us at the station.


Me and an old partner did that. He was watching the Wingfield videos prior to taking his FP-C and I rewatched since im debating doing my CCP-C for kicks.

And I secons the individual tvs. Im with just one partner for a week at a time and there are times I just need alone time or I'll strangle him.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 17, 2014)

Most people don't, the only reason why I did was I had just plugged my laptop into the tv so it was fresh in my head lol


----------



## okiemedic (Dec 28, 2014)

I was part of a new station in the h.e.b area of Dallas. The company didn't give us squat. So we took an ambulance and a wheelchair van and picked up some old furniture somebody put by the curb. We also bought WiFi and our neighbor shared their cable.

We never enjoyed it though. If we were caught aoc posted us 50 miles away when we were supposed to clear to the station...


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 29, 2014)

Just as soon as the bathroom and kitchen gets remodeled, I am going looking for guys like yourself that is wanting to sit around a station, get paid for every hour that you work , have a full cable hook up with movie channels, wifi, new leather recliners, (Yes, real leather) new queen size bed, rig that is only one year old, that is full of devices, and the crew is just begging for some runs to come in. Oh yes, one other thing, you can bring your spouses.......No joke....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2014)

For a 24 hour shift there is not much I would need. At least one TV, a couch and recliner (maybe 2), a bed for each crew member, bathroom, full kitchen, and good WiFi. 

And control of the thermostat. One of the crews on our 24 hour unit keeps the thing at 62 degrees year round.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 29, 2014)

bushinspector said:


> Just as soon as the bathroom and kitchen gets remodeled, I am going looking for guys like yourself that is wanting to sit around a station, get paid for every hour that you work , have a full cable hook up with movie channels, wifi, new leather recliners, (Yes, real leather) new queen size bed, rig that is only one year old, that is full of devices, and the crew is just begging for some runs to come in. Oh yes, one other thing, you can bring your spouses.......No joke....


Working a seven day on/seven day off service we can bring spouses as well. It makes a world of difference in morale


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 29, 2014)

Ant restrictions on girlfriends, as my spouse needs to stay home with the kids. LOL

In all seriousness...while I see how you are trying to make it better to recruit talent into a difficult area, I would drop the spouse idea. Unless this is a single medic station...bad plan.

I remember when certain spouses dropped by the station for a few hours and we could barely tolerate that. And then one partner of mine had his spouse come every shift...it gets old and tiresome.

You are introducing an entirely new dynamic which is going to lead to headaches. Partners on the ambulance can usually sort their differences or find a routine where they do not collide as much. Bringing in a spouse (male or female) who does not appreciate that dynamic, who may complain, who may incite their partner to complain...or who simply may just personality clash yet you cannot get rid of them without being an *** yourself....see where I am going?

As a business owner and long time manager...I would **** can this idea fast, before it even gets started.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 29, 2014)

I thought on this more and from risk management perspective, you are also introducing other potential complaints in the form of potential sexual harassment. This could be from the married couple having sex and offending the other EMS partner to possibly the EMS partner or spouse telling bad jokes to everything in between...it is just a bad idea all around. I could elaborate way more but I think I have painted a broad enough picture. This sort of arrangement would actually be a deal breaker for me if I were considering the position because I have no control over the unknown person.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 29, 2014)

I assumed this was a single medic station or at least had some kind of private trailer for each employee. Otherwise that spouse idea does go downhill pretty quickly.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 29, 2014)

bushinspector said:


> Basic gym equipment is on my radar list. We have two bedrooms, but have only outfitted one of them. We have TV, good cable, Internet, and two nice recliners in the common area. What gym equipment would be the best to buy??


A nice cheap (relative) option with small footprint and versatility: get a TRX. 
trxtraining.com


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 29, 2014)

akflightmedic said:


> Ant restrictions on girlfriends, as my spouse needs to stay home with the kids. LOL
> 
> In all seriousness...while I see how you are trying to make it better to recruit talent into a difficult area, I would drop the spouse idea. Unless this is a single medic station...bad plan.
> 
> ...


No it IS a single medic station. The other member lives local and will come to the station when a call comes in. During those three to four minutes the station medic will be getting the truck out the door and waiting on the other person. Does this change your perspective on this akflightmedic?? Early on I had those same concerns, but being a single medic at the station, it may be a deal maker. My plan is to have them work 12,24, or 36 hour shifts. Still headed for trouble? Where else can the plan go wrong??


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 29, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I assumed this was a single medic station or at least had some kind of private trailer for each employee. Otherwise that spouse idea does go downhill pretty quickly.


You are correct, a single station medic. I should have stated that. Does that change the situation, or am I headed for trouble???


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 29, 2014)

While I admire you thinking outside the box, I personally would be against it. Too many HR issues could creep in and cause trouble. Not everyone has the most stable of relationships...so what if there is a domestic event while on the job? What if there is ever a narcotic discrepancy or missing items? How are you getting around the potential HIPAA violations of the non-medical provider seeing sensitive information?

Only spouses? Are you checking for marriage licenses? What if they have been domestic partners for 20 years but not married? What if they do not want to get married and just have a girlfriend and she is changed out every few weeks? Same sex partners? Not against it but what if some of the relief crews are and try to make a headache for you?

Every couple needs their downtime. I think you would be just fine getting recruits for this job without the spousal incentive.

I own several businesses and it is always about risk mitigation. You are opening the door to many managerial and HR headaches as well. This is only my opinion based on no actual data of any type...other than knowing the human condition.

If they are working 12, 24 and 36 hour shifts...why do they need the spouse?


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 29, 2014)

akflightmedic said:


> While I admire you thinking outside the box, I personally would be against it. Too many HR issues could creep in and cause trouble. Not everyone has the most stable of relationships...so what if there is a domestic event while on the job? What if there is ever a narcotic discrepancy or missing items? How are you getting around the potential HIPAA violations of the non-medical provider seeing sensitive information?
> 
> Only spouses? Are you checking for marriage licenses? What if they have been domestic partners for 20 years but not married? What if they do not want to get married and just have a girlfriend and she is changed out every few weeks? Same sex partners? Not against it but what if some of the relief crews are and try to make a headache for you?
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your ideas and thoughts, this is why forums like this exist to keep some of us from getting ourselves into trouble. Living in rural Oklahoma we tend to not always look at the broad picture and look through rose colored glasses. Since you have posted another issue that would come up is, many of the times I will come over and cover the station during a long distance transfer takes place. (Three to four hours.) So that would put me at the station with their spouse. So let me think what could go wrong with that?????LOL Even if one is straight as a arrow, the appearance of that would not be good. Thanks, for your not so common sense, Thinking....


----------



## medicdan (Dec 29, 2014)

... And think about whether you want to leave the spouse at the station unaccompanied if the ambulance goes out-- that may mean access to medical equipment/supplies/controlled substances. Who would be responsible if anything went wrong/missing? What would happen if there were a walk-up medical from a neighbor who saw someone inside the station and is expecting treatment? What if the spouse was injured within the base while accompanied-- would you be liable? 

I think the resounding response is that it's not a good idea.


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 29, 2014)

Our normal setup for all stations: Gym, beds (usually your own room), pretty big TV's and also smaller ones in room, game systems, full kitchen, bathrooms with shower, couches and recliners, WIFI, pretty good amount of TV channels.


----------



## Apple Bill (Dec 30, 2014)

TV with dish, comfy recliners, wifi, good computer, fridge, microwave, coffee pot, bunkroom(s).  That about cuts it from my experience.  Xbox/Playstation is a plus.


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 30, 2014)

Apple Bill said:


> TV with dish, comfy recliners, wifi, good computer, fridge, microwave, coffee pot, bunkroom(s).  That about cuts it from my experience.  Xbox/Playstation is a plus.


I am shocked by the responses, those few items are NOT difficult to come up with. Our goal is to make it much as a home environment as we can. Just looking for candy to attract paramedics to rural Oklahoma. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Apple Bill (Dec 30, 2014)

I work 12s and 24s in rural Oklahoma.  The above is the extent of what we use.  If we're actually able to sit around the station, I'm either eating, sleeping, going to the bathroom, on my phone or watching TV.  One of our other stations has a gameroom that never gets used.


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 30, 2014)

Apple Bill said:


> I work 12s and 24s in rural Oklahoma.  The above is the extent of what we use.  If we're actually able to sit around the station, I'm either eating, sleeping, going to the bathroom, on my phone or watching TV.  One of our other stations has a gameroom that nevetr gets used.


At around 1.5 calls per day, there is a lot of sitting around to done here. That is the reason that we need things to do. And it is going to get even less for the Paramedics due to Basics taking basic calls to the city....


----------



## cprted (Dec 31, 2014)

Internet, comfortable couch, basic kitchen, Starbucks centrally located within response area ...


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 31, 2014)

Starbucks in rural Oklahoma is about as plentiful as cows in New York City.............No problem if you take a ALS transfer to Oklahoma City!!!


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 31, 2014)

As others have said, TV, wifi, couch, bed, gym, kitchen to cook in (with microwave), kitchen table to eat at, radio base station, built in paging system with speakers in all the rooms (for those who use minitor pagers, so you can shower or pee at 3am without worrying about grabbing your radio when your not wearing pants), shower facilities, laundry facilities (if you got the money, get a washer and dryer), heat and AC and a chore list so they are responsible for cleaning (which includes providing a vacuum, mops, and cleaning supplies).  If you want to be nice, a hose and bucket so they can wash the truck and their personal car.

As for allowing spouses, I'd be very leary, even for a single provider.  Nothing wrong with allowing them to visit, have meals at the station, but sleeping over?  it's 24 or 36 hours, not that far apart (like the 7 on / 7 off that was mentioned before), and do you really want non-employees in the station when the employee leaves for a call?  Or what if the spouse is home, and your employee invites his or her booty call to spend the night?  

you should ask you existing employees what they would like to have; after all, they are the ones who will be using it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 1, 2015)

Bush, at the end of the day, it's not the station or the equipment that gets recruits. It's the pay, benefits and culture. Sounds like you have the right idea on culture, but you should focus your energies on pay and benefits. 

Personally, if I was building Watonga EMS, I would reach out to Jonathan Farrow of Presidio, Texas and approach it from a whole different angle- how can you revolutionize EMS clinically and operationally? Depending on your medical director, community support and the hospital, you might find amazing things.

Recruiting medics from EMSA is fairly easy, but do you really want your service to be just another lifeboat from that perpetually-sinking ship, with the bad attitudes to match? I doubt it- that was the exact reason I walked away from REACT. 

If I were you, I would hire me to work PRN on your marketing, hire a few people from Oklahoma City to work full-time, and integrate them into your organization in more ways than just field providers. 

Example: Watonga EMS provides CEs, card courses, and partners with a community college or votech to provode students with significantly-reduced or free tuition to school.


----------

